# Question about ppp; Do I need it

## o'bogamol

From my understanding of ppp, the analogue in MS would be something like adhoc networking. Is this correct? If so, can I use it to network cross platform to my wife's Vista desktop? Can I do it wirelessly? If so, I have a purpose for this. However, I didn't compile it into my kernel because when I was working on that, I wasn't really thinking about whether or not I'd need that and how to do it.

PPP is a requirement for networkmanager though (or at least, it's one of the packages that it wanted to emerge with it).

I'll go back and compile it in if I either need it to make the networkmanager program work or if it will allow me to network to my wife's computer. Otherwise, I think I could give a crap about it. 

So, do I need it? What are some other uses for it?

----------

## John R. Graham

No, you don't need it.  What are you trying to access on your wife's Vista computer?  Files & Printers?  If so, what you want is called Samba.  See the Gentoo Samba3/CUPS HOWTO.

If that's not what you mean, then please explain what you're trying to accomplish.

- John

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bogamol,

Point to Point Protocol (PPP) is used for providing tcp/ip over a link that can have at most two ends. i.e. not a network.

What services you you want to share with Windows?

MS have a free NFS client, so you can set up your Gentoo to serve NFS shares to Windows.

PPP is not needed for printing.

I used to use PPP with a real serial modem and I still use it with a USB 3G dongle, which appears as a serial port.

I also use it over a serial link to my iPaq.

Its unlikely you need it and I'm surprised to hear that network manager requires it.

----------

## o'bogamol

Mostly, I wanted to be able to fileswap between the two systems. Oh and I have a blackberry, but I should be able to plug that in as a device with an HD and mount it.

----------

## NathanZachary

For your needs, I wouldn't think that you would need PPP support.

----------

## NathanZachary

Merged two threads, and deleted duplicate topic.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bogamol,

scp, nfs or samba, depending on your needs

----------

